# Probleme mit Wlan Sticks am PC



## javaShawn (6. Mai 2018)

Hallo, ich habe seit mehreren Tagen ein Problem an einem meiner PC's. 
Wenn ich an diesem Pc einen Wlan-Stick anschließe,  ist das Internet am Anfang 2MB/s schnell im 5Ghz Netzwerk(sollte eig bei 60MB/s liegen) und nimmt dann rapide ab.  Manchmal fällt der stick dann ganz aus.
Die Sticks werden zwar relativ heiß, aber das ist auch an den anderen PC's der Fall. (Spannung zu hoch?)
Vielleicht kann jemand von euch eine ähnliche Erfahrung mit mir teilen  ?

Das habe ich bereits getan:
- Verschiedene WlanSticks ausprobiert (3)
- WlanSticks an anderen Pc's am gleichen Standort(Reichweite) benutzt -> funktionieren dann einwandfrei mit 60MB/s
- Netzwerk 2,4Ghz und 5Ghz gewechselt
- Windows Updates alle erfolgreich geladen
- Betriebssystem gewechselt
- Usb-Ports gewechselt
- Bios zurückgesetzt 
- Windows Netzwerk Fehleranalyse *lach*
- Keine Limitierungen am Rounter
Eine Wlan-Steckkarte ist leider keine Option.

Danke fürs lesen


----------



## fotoman (6. Mai 2018)

Was bedeutet denn "Wenn ich an diesem Pc einen Wlan-Stick anschließe" genau: Stick einfach direkt an einen USB-Port hinten am PC gesteckt oder per USB2-Verlängerung/USB-Hub optimal augerichtet?

Nachdem der selbe Stick am ansatzweise gleichen Standort an einem anderen PC/Laptop wohl problemlos funktioniert, befürchte ich eher ersteres.

 Also würde ich als erstes das tun, was hier bei solchen Problemen immer wieder genannt wird:
Stick per USB-Verlängrung/USB-Hub anschließen und mittels WLan-Scanner Programm/App (z.B. InSSIDer in der alten Version, Acrylic WiFi Home oder eine der teils kostenlosen Win 10 Apps) optimal ausrichten.
Wenn das nicht hilft prüfen, welcher Kanal genutzt wrid und exakt den einstellen, den der andere PC am selben Standort (nicht nur selbe Entfernung)  funktioniert hat.

Dass nur die selbe Entfernung nichts aussagt, wenn es nicht der selbe Raum und daort nahezu die selbe Stelle ist, ist wohl jedem klar, der so alt ist, dass er jemals UKW-Radio gehört hat.

Am Ende kann man noch die Treiber-Einstellungen und Energieoptionen der beiden Rechner vergleichen. U.U. lief der eine ja auf Höchstleistung und/oder hat den Stick in einem stärkeren Sendemodus betrieben.

Ach ja, ich kenne das Problem und bin schon vor Jahren in Hotels mit solchen Scanner-Apps und Laptop durchs Hotelzimmer gegangen um genau den einen Standort zu suchen, an dem mein Laptop in exakt einer Ausrichtung ansatzweise brauchbaren Empfang hattte. Laptop um 90° gedreht oder 1m daneben am Tisch war der Empfang weg.


----------



## javaShawn (6. Mai 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Dass nur die selbe Entfernung nichts aussagt, wenn es nicht der selbe Raum und daort nahezu die selbe Stelle ist, ist wohl jedem klar, der so alt ist, dass er jemals UKW-Radio gehört hat.



Ich dachte ich hätte bereits klar gestellt das es sich hier nicht um solch stupide Empfangsprobleme handelt. (Ausreichend getestet)
Hier geht es nicht um einen typischen Hotel-Hotspot, sondern um mein Wlan zuhause. Empfangs löcher sind dabei eher unwahrscheinlich  Auch mein Notebook hat selbstverständlich an GENAU der gleichen Stelle mit dem WlanStick perfekten Empfang. 



fotoman schrieb:


> Am Ende kann man noch die Treiber-Einstellungen und Energieoptionen der beiden Rechner vergleichen. U.U. lief der eine ja auf Höchstleistung und/oder hat den Stick in einem stärkeren Sendemodus betrieben.



Das gucke ich mir noch einmal genauer an Danke 

Aber ich vermute eher das etwas mit dem Mainboard nicht stimmt, da die Einrichtung der Sticks auf beiden Pc's identisch lief.
Ich habe bereits auf dem "Wlan-defekten"-Rechner von einer Festplatte aus einem anderen, "heilem" Rechner gebootet und das Selbe Problem gehabt. Am Betriebssystem sollte es also nicht liegen, und an Einstellungen auch nicht.


----------



## Matusalem (7. Mai 2018)

Alle elektronischen Geräte verursachen elektrische Felder. Diese können Funkgeräte wie WLAN stören. Im Normalfall und wenn gut designed, sollte dem nicht so sein.

Nichts desto trotz ist es vielleicht eine Idee, den WLAN Stick durch ein Verlängerungskabel etwas abgesetzt vom PC zu betreiben, um die Theorie zu testen, bzw. zu widerlegen.


----------



## javaShawn (7. Mai 2018)

Getan, nichts geändert.


----------



## John_Wick (15. Mai 2018)

Versuchs mal damit:

TP-Link Archer T4UH V1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Bewertungen ignorieren: unter Windows 10 ist Plug+Play angesagt und funktioniert einwandfrei!


----------



## javaShawn (16. Mai 2018)

Wie gesagt, meine anderen sticks funktionieren an jedem pc ausser an Diesem, ein neuer stick wird da nichts nützen.


----------



## Matusalem (17. Mai 2018)

Hm, da fallen mir spontan noch die Treiber-WLAN-Konfigurationseinstellungen ein.

In dem Fenster der Eigenschaften des WLAN Adapters (wo die ganze Liste der Unterstützten Protokolle und Netzwerktreiber angezeigt wird) oben rechts auf "Konfigurieren" drücken.

Evtl. ist dort irgendeine Einstellung, wie z.B. die unterstützten WLAN Standards (z.B. IEEE802.11b), welche den WLAN Stick bremsen. Ich muss zugeben, sehr unwahrscheinlich, nachsehen kostet aber nichts, außer ein wenig Zeit.


----------



## Highser (3. März 2019)

Hat jemand mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden??


----------

